# yes... another ear cropping question... sry



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

this isnt necassarily a question, but more of a personal suggestion i guess you can say. im getting my 9 week old pit pup, diesel's, ears cropped next week but for the life of me can not decide which crop would look good on his head type. the pix im going to post make his ears and head look bigger than they really are btw and his ears are hard to see due to the fact that they are black like the rest of him (in my opinion his ears are really small? but that may be just me lol). if he had a blockier head like my other pit i think itd be easier to choose b/c almost all the pix online of them have big blocky heads... this is my 1st pit im cropping so i thought if any of yall out there were more experienced with cropping you could suggest which crop might help compliment him... i want to stay away from a battle and was thinking something inbetween a short and show, with a little bell... any ideas and suggestions are welcomed! personal pix of your own crops are a plus too! thank you!

sry the pix are so crappy, its from a crappy phone lol.. the 1st 2 pix are of him at 6/7 weeks (yes i know he was young but he was a rescue). and the other 2 are from today at 9 weeks.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the head will fill out , they dont all have blocky heads as pups lol , but I have always been a big fan of medium to a point crops { between a short and show} I got my girl luna done medium to a point and the same with my girl cali although with cali I asked for more bell then luna has. Good idea is to find pictures you like and bring them into the vet with you , gives the vet a better idea of what you are wanting.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep in mind, it will be impossible to know how his head will turn out until he is full grown.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer short crop.... If the person cropping is good they will have an idea of what would be the best way to go, at least mine did.

Koby's are short:









Kangol's are short short and the length I prefer


----------



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

@pitbullmamanatl- i like kobys ears, they fit him nicely!
@angelbaby- do you have any pix of cali?

i kinda always knew what my ozzies head would turn out like mainly cuz he always had a HUGE head and everyone always made fun of him cuz of it! and his big feet lol.


is it possible to start quesstimating an adult weight at about 9 weeks at all? just curious :roll:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

heres some of cali
















I have more but photobucket isnt being nice today


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love all crops when they're nicely done.

I think a mixture of short show would look good.

I went with Medium/Show on Molly. No bell.









BTW it absolutely amazes me how much he reminds me of Annie when she was a baby!


















I went with Short & NO BELL on Annie.
I'm not a fan of too much bell.

But this is her now 









I would definitely print some pictures out and show them to your vet like angelbaby said!

Good luck!

ADORABLE little man BTW!


----------



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

Omg brandi, annie could be diesels twin! I love your crop on molly a little more cuz it looks like she's has a little more bell than annie, but it could be how she's holding them lol. If you could can you post some more pix of annie now from different angles so I can see her crop some more plz!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I do apologize for not responding sooner!

I didn't realize that you responded.

Here are some more pictures of Annie.


























and Molly...

















Hope this helps


----------



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

thank you so much! such pretty dogs!


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Dont go too short, it better to go longer. I wish I had gone a lil bit longer..
This is my boy, 








the day he came home with a new set of ears


----------



## hapixbuni (May 27, 2009)

yea thats one of my fears thats why im trying to get as many pix as possible. i already know i want a short show, but i know "short show" could mean something different per vet.


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's my Bust3r at 5 mo......Medium crop and lesser on the outer ear...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I always go with a crop that is in-between a short crop and a show crop for height. I also have most of the bell removed. I've posted photo below of my dogs crops. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

awww the great Lux!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Crixus has a short crop, and Xena ( below Crixus ) has almost no ears lol.



















Dumae and Stack both got 2 inch show crops little bell


----------

